
Advertising Cannot Maintain the Internet. Here’s the “Secret Sauce” Solution - dredmorbius
http://evonomics.com/advertising-cannot-maintain-internet-heres-solution/
======
dredmorbius
With the state of the advertising-supported Web looking increasingly untenable
by the day, and mindful of the sources of revenue of our fine hosts here at
Reddit, micropayments are a frequently proposed alternative.

Dave's been passing drafts of this article around for review, and there's a
second part, both of which I've seen and commented on -- he makes quite a
strong argument here, and a better one than his initial version following
constructive criticisms by numerous parties. Though I've got questions about
the viability of micropayments myself, this is among the better cases I've
seen made.

And I largely agree with his indictment of the present ads-supported model.

